# AMAZING results from my probiotic!!



## Shannon9981

I have had social anxiety for 20 years and medicine only helped somewhat. I began reading scholarly articles saying probiotics with specific strains may be more effective in treating anxiety than medications. Psychology Today sparked my interest.

I tried probably 4 different probiotics before I found one that has literally changed my life! I have been taking it for 4 months and am no longer anxious AT ALL to speak with people I've just met! This is amazing, as prozac and xanax never helped the way this probiotic has. 

It is called "Ultra-Jarro-Dophilus." I purchased mine at Whole Foods. It needs to be refrigerated. I cannot tell you how much this probiotic has helped me! 

It took about a month before I saw any results, and now 4 months later I have virtually lowered my SA levels by about 80%.

Feel free to PM if you have questions! 

I also take lowered my sugar intake and eat more vegetables and fruits, as suggested in books I've read about conquering anxiety through a healthier diet.


----------



## Noca

After I kill off the roundworm infection I have I need to start taking probiotics, haven't decided which yet. To me, having my gut be able to properly digest food is my prority with everything else 2nd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shannon9981

It's been debated, but refrigerated probiotics seem to work a lot better than non-refrigerated. In my experience this is definitely true!


----------



## Gojira

Shannon9981 said:


> It's been debated, but refrigerated probiotics seem to work a lot better than non-refrigerated. In my experience this is definitely true!


Refrigerated... is probiotic yogurt the same thing? :stu


----------



## Noca

Gojira said:


> Refrigerated... is probiotic yogurt the same thing? :stu


You can apparently get yogurt like tubes of probiotics from the pharmacy as a prescription, I've had them before, and they have to be refrigerated. It might be what they are referring to.


----------



## Shannon9981

Probiotics are found in yogurt! Though, you need a combination of certain strains in order for them to be effective in conquering anxiety. Huffington Post had a good article a few months back on this subject. You could try googling it.


----------



## versikk

Shannon9981 said:


> I have had social anxiety for 20 years and medicine only helped somewhat. I began reading scholarly articles saying probiotics with specific strains may be more effective in treating anxiety than medications. Psychology Today sparked my interest.
> 
> I tried probably 4 different probiotics before I found one that has literally changed my life! I have been taking it for 4 months and am no longer anxious AT ALL to speak with people I've just met! This is amazing, as prozac and xanax never helped the way this probiotic has.
> 
> It is called "Ultra-Jarro-Dophilus." I purchased mine at Whole Foods. It needs to be refrigerated. I cannot tell you how much this probiotic has helped me!
> 
> It took about a month before I saw any results, and now 4 months later I have virtually lowered my SA levels by about 80%.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you have questions!
> 
> I also take lowered my sugar intake and eat more vegetables and fruits, as suggested in books I've read about conquering anxiety through a healthier diet.


I'm glad you've found something that works for you, i'm also looking into trying probiotics. unfortunately i'm allergic to soy so I can't use Ultra-Jarro-Dophilus but i'm gonna write down the ingredients and find one that doesn't contain soy.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

This is interesting. I've been hearing about this quite a bit lately. Recent research seems to suggest a link between bacteria in the gut and anxiety/depression. I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## Outlook

Shannon9981 said:


> I have had social anxiety for 20 years and medicine only helped somewhat. I began reading scholarly articles saying probiotics with specific strains may be more effective in treating anxiety than medications. Psychology Today sparked my interest.
> 
> I tried probably 4 different probiotics before I found one that has literally changed my life! I have been taking it for 4 months and am no longer anxious AT ALL to speak with people I've just met! This is amazing, as prozac and xanax never helped the way this probiotic has.
> 
> It is called "Ultra-Jarro-Dophilus." I purchased mine at Whole Foods. It needs to be refrigerated. I cannot tell you how much this probiotic has helped me!
> 
> It took about a month before I saw any results, and now 4 months later I have virtually lowered my SA levels by about 80%.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you have questions!
> 
> I also take lowered my sugar intake and eat more vegetables and fruits, as suggested in books I've read about conquering anxiety through a healthier diet.


I also experienced something similar from probiotics.

Scientists back in the 19th century were investigating how bacteria play a role in mental illness. Too bad Freud messed things up. Anyway, it's good that people are waking up to this.


----------



## Noca

Outlook said:


> I also experienced something similar from probiotics.
> 
> Scientists back in the 19th century were investigating how bacteria play a role in mental illness. Too bad Freud messed things up. Anyway, it's good that people are waking up to this.


Well you can't patent bacteria, so there little money to be made, thus there is little research motivation.


----------



## Sacrieur

As long as you take it on an empty stomach. While it's true acidophilus can live in acidic environments (as it's so named), it does end up dying if it gets too low. Turns out an empty stomach has the perfect pH for it.


----------



## Outlook

Noca said:


> Well you can't patent bacteria, so there little money to be made, thus there is little research motivation.


Point well taken, Noca.


----------



## Outlook

Sacrieur said:


> As long as you take it on an empty stomach. While it's true acidophilus can live in acidic environments (as it's so named), it does end up dying if it gets too low. Turns out an empty stomach has the perfect pH for it.


It turns out I am sitting over breakfast right now, and wondered if I was making a mistake by popping a probiotic capsule with my morning meal. Oh well. I usually take it on an empty stomach and will be sure to do so this evening.

On the other hand, what about probiotics that occur in food? (yogurt, saurkraut, kimche) Don't we often consume probiotics with food anyway, and isn't this supposed to be good for us?


----------



## Sacrieur

Outlook said:


> It turns out I am sitting over breakfast right now, and wondered if I was making a mistake by popping a probiotic capsule with my morning meal. Oh well. I usually take it on an empty stomach and will be sure to do so this evening.
> 
> On the other hand, what about probiotics that occur in food? (yogurt, saurkraut, kimche) Don't we often consume probiotics with food anyway, and isn't this supposed to be good for us?


We're told it is, and some bacteria can be very beneficial.

It depends on the kind of food, your stomach's pH automatically adjusts itself depending on the food you've eaten.

Some bacteria can make it into your intestines and some can't, depending on the individual. In any case, if you want to improve your gut biome, you want to make the conditions as friendly as possible.


----------



## Shannon9981

I can tell you that I will NEVER stop taking Ultra Jarro Dophilus! I still have some generalized anxiety, and I STILL TAKE MY MEDICATIONS. I read up online and doctors do NOT recommend the stopping of medication while taking probiotics!


----------



## Outlook

Sacrieur said:


> We're told it is, and some bacteria can be very beneficial.
> 
> It depends on the kind of food, your stomach's pH automatically adjusts itself depending on the food you've eaten.
> 
> Some bacteria can make it into your intestines and some can't, depending on the individual. In any case, if you want to improve your gut biome, you want to make the conditions as friendly as possible.


What dosage of probiotics would you recommend? Bear in mind, I am speaking of long-term (indefinitely long) treatment for anxiety and dysthymia. I appreciate your input.


----------



## sitalex

Wow really


----------



## Outlook

sitalex said:


> Wow really


Yeah, I feel better on it too. I would recommend it over Nardil, in fact. Nardil over-stimulated me, and disinhibited me so much I was acting like a jerk.


----------



## kiiinglouie

holy crap i just started eating yogurt with probiotics myself
i guess there was something overlooked by my doc but i told her again that i had trouble digesting food and that i always felt bloated 
after eating 
she suggested yogurt and if that helped we can make a plan for other sources of probiotics 
after 3 days i have been eating better and better i can hold down food and my anxiety levels can gone down 
my only side effects if it is a side effect is im super gassy lol but i remember saying shrek saying better out than in
and i eat a cup of yogurt like 5 to 10 mins before i start to eat been doing 3 big meals day and snacks in between 
been working out just fine


----------



## versikk

kiiinglouie said:


> holy crap i just started eating yogurt with probiotics myself
> i guess there was something overlooked by my doc but i told her again that i had trouble digesting food and that i always felt bloated
> after eating
> she suggested yogurt and if that helped we can make a plan for other sources of probiotics
> after 3 days i have been eating better and better i can hold down food and my anxiety levels can gone down
> my only side effects if it is a side effect is im super gassy lol but i remember saying shrek saying better out than in
> and i eat a cup of yogurt like 5 to 10 mins before i start to eat been doing 3 big meals day and snacks in between
> been working out just fine


hopefully the farting is a side effect that will go away :smile2:


----------



## Shannon9981

So the specific strains in the probiotic I take are Lactobacillicus Heleveticus, L. rhamnosus and B. longum. Those three strains are thought to be most effective in helping anxiety. Also, you need to a buy a strong probiotic, mine has 50 billion strains per capsule. *Also* my tablets are "acid resistant" which help them absorb into your blood stream without being broken down too much by stomach acid.


----------



## Shannon9981

All of these factors made this probiotic (Ultra Jarro Dophilus) a lot more potent than the other brands i tried form GNC and other stores.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat

Twelve Keyz said:


> This is interesting. I've been hearing about this quite a bit lately. Recent research seems to suggest a link between bacteria in the gut and anxiety/depression. I'm definitely going to try this.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonin

*Serotonin* (/ˌsɛrɵˈtoʊnɨn/, /ˌsɪr-/) or *5-hydroxytryptamine* (*5-HT*) is a monoamine neurotransmitter. Biochemically derived from tryptophan, serotonin is primarily found in the gastrointestinal tract (GI tract), blood platelets, and the central nervous system (CNS) of animals, including humans. It is popularly thought to be a contributor to feelings of well-being and happiness.[6]

I was looking through the article to see how gut flora affect production of Serotinin, but couldn't find any references.


----------



## bintuae

Shannon9981 said:


> I have had social anxiety for 20 years and medicine only helped somewhat. I began reading scholarly articles saying probiotics with specific strains may be more effective in treating anxiety than medications. Psychology Today sparked my interest.
> 
> I tried probably 4 different probiotics before I found one that has literally changed my life! I have been taking it for 4 months and am no longer anxious AT ALL to speak with people I've just met! This is amazing, as prozac and xanax never helped the way this probiotic has.
> 
> It is called "Ultra-Jarro-Dophilus." I purchased mine at Whole Foods. It needs to be refrigerated. I cannot tell you how much this probiotic has helped me!
> 
> It took about a month before I saw any results, and now 4 months later I have virtually lowered my SA levels by about 80%.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you have questions!
> 
> I also take lowered my sugar intake and eat more vegetables and fruits, as suggested in books I've read about conquering anxiety through a healthier diet.


Is it this one on amazon? 
http://www.amazon.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Jarro-Dophilus-billion-capsules/dp/B0054S4ZUE 
I'd like to try it but I'm afraid it won't work and then I'll be losing money over nothing.
What do you feel beside SA free? does it affect mood, motivation like some ADs do? You said you're taking medications with it? could it be the effect of meds instead?


----------



## Shannon9981

Yes, that is the one I take. Although i bought mine from a refrigerated case at a store. I would check and see if this one being sold on amazon is formulated to be refrigerated. If so, I'm not sure how they would send you a cold bottle of it? Try health food stores in your area that are not GNC. I would call around. Health food grocery stores and specialty vitamin shops may have it.


----------



## Jason Keener

A lot of our healthniess or unhealthniess depends upon our gut health. My chiropractor keeps insisting that I clean up my diet, take plenty of probiotics, and other stuff that will help my gut health because he believes it will definitely help with depression and anxiety. He talks a lot about something called "Leaky Gut Syndrome." Hmm... This is something I'm going to look into a bit more.


----------



## Shannon9981

Jason,
Your doctor is completely right! If I hadn't changed my diet and started taking probiotics I am sure i would still be struggling with bad social anxiety! I feel like I have a new lease on life! 

Listen to your doctor! I spent probably 6 hours researching probiotics and then bought a book that touts diet and gut health as having more effect on your emotions than your brain. Google gut health and anxiety/depression. Articles are everywhere.

I am so thankful I am feeling better after 20 years of being painfully shy and almost scared to talk to people.


----------



## chicagochuck

I did research on diff probioticsa a while back when I was having a bunch of digestive issues.

When I came across this article because I have been having acid reflux and digestive issues lately and I have been feeling depressive more lately. And it came to me that I ran out of my ultimate flora probiotics a few days ago, that's the brand I usually take.. Could it be related?

I am going to look into your brand. It does have quite a bit of fillers ...Also I don't think yogurt works all to well because of stomach acid, it kills the bacteria before it gets to the intestine where its needed. Anyway I think its good to find a brand that works and have maybe another brand to toss in here and there.


----------



## swh

Try milk thistle and cayenne pepper pill form. I also mix lemon juice and apple cidar vinegar with my drinking water


----------



## Noca

After a lot of reading on probiotics, apparently you can't alter the biodome of your large bowel with probiotics. The probiotics don't reproduce in the body unless they can attach themselves to the intestinal wall which is unlikely due to the few numbers of bacteria in probiotics that survive relative to the massive numbers ever present in your large intestine. 

However the probiotics can still work in the large intestine while they are passing through. The small intestine has relatively few bacteria, and probiotics can possibly change the biodome in there permanently. So you pretty much have to continue to take probiotics forever if you want to have the benefits of them. Only really antibiotics can affect the biodome of your large intestine, and even then it may not be in a positive way, which may make way for C.Difficle to grow out of control.


----------



## Noca

swh said:


> Try milk thistle and cayenne pepper pill form. I also mix lemon juice and apple cidar vinegar with my drinking water


What are you taking that for? What benefits do you find that has?


----------



## DerrickOdea

Noca said:


> After a lot of reading on probiotics, apparently you can't alter the biodome of your large bowel with probiotics. The probiotics don't reproduce in the body unless they can attach themselves to the intestinal wall which is unlikely due to the few numbers of bacteria in probiotics that survive relative to the massive numbers ever present in your large intestine.
> 
> However the probiotics can still work in the large intestine while they are passing through. The small intestine has relatively few bacteria, and probiotics can possibly change the biodome in there permanently. So you pretty much have to continue to take probiotics forever if you want to have the benefits of them. Only really antibiotics can affect the biodome of your large intestine, and even then it may not be in a positive way, which may make way for C.Difficle to grow out of control.


 Quite interesting... I like to try this..


----------



## renski

It would be a good idea to go see a qualified naturopath (seeking health) to figure out what is going on in your gut. While probiotics are good, its better to know what exactly is going on in the gut (and what might be causing it, ie high cortisol) so it can be treated specifically. I find anti fungals give me the most relief (vs probiotics). Candibactin AR for example is keeping me alive at the moment, but not curing anything just yet.


----------



## noweight

Hello everyone, I just recently decided to create an account after I saw this post. I have always dealt with anxiety on some level and like the user Renski I noticed anti-fungals like garlic would help improve my mental state and accompanying physical symptoms such as joint pain, fungal skin rashes and fatigue.

To make a long story short I got a hold of a probiotic at my local vitamin shoppe called "Advanced Acidophilus Plus" by a company called Solgar. I noticed the same effects when taking this supplement that I saw with other anti-fungals and was thoroughly surprised. What was even more surprising was months later on another forum someone posted a link to a Sribd document that talked about "megadosing" probiotics, in particular two strains of bacteria: LA-5(stain of lactobacillus acidophilus) and bb-12(strain of bifidobacterium). These are the same strains found in the supplement I was taking. I have taken many different types of probiotics, but found these most effective for me. I'll post links to the information below.

I know this is all anecdotal and it is not a panacea for all anxiety, but there seems to be more and more interest in the microbiome and mental health as others have stated. I wish everyone well and thanks you for taking the time to read this.

Btw: I don't have a connection or profit incentive to any supplement manufacture.

*Solgar Probiotic*: http://www.amazon.com/Solgar-Advanced-Acidophilus-Vegetable-Capsules/dp/B00014D00M

*Scribd Document*: http://www.scribd.com/doc/28819342/Experimental-Treatment-for-Social-Phobia#scribd


----------



## ronnie72

I cant wait to try it out! I am into trying natural remedies


----------



## Nelbow

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-integrationist/201605/socially-anxious-eating-probiotic-rich-foods-can-help

Psychology Today has quite a few articles on this. I need to try it.


----------



## renski

The general idea seems to be correcting the gut dysbiosis, probiotics can do this, there are antibiotics/antifungals and diet changes, gut healing supplements etc. Whether it works for you seems to be a lottery, I think it can take quite a while for dysbiosis to correct itself as well (maybe years?). Stress/poor diet seems to be the main trigger for it. Just changing your diet and taking a probiotic or eating fermented foods could be a good start. Taking specific bacteria strains for anxiety I think is more a targeted/immediate relief approach, where as general probiotics are supposed to correct the overall imbalance in the gut. Bacteria like Streptococcus and Clostridia in the gut can cause neurological problems. And then there is the good E. coli bacteria which is supposed to produce serotonin and amino acids, if that is low then that will contribute as well. Mutaflor is a probiotic which can replace the e.coli, this one will produce serotonin. Some good tests to run are the organic acids test and a stool test like Genova GI effects, these two can give a good picture of whats going on in the gut. And don't do any of this on your own, go see a doctor and work through it with them, if done incorrectly you can end up with more issues :/


----------



## misski

Apparently, homemade sauerkraut contains more probiotics than store-bought supplements. But I've tried sauerkraut before and it's not my thing. I bought probiotic supplements that I haven't finished off and I think they're expired now. I should try the probiotic yogurts. 

Here's an interesting fact that I've learned: anxiety and depression are linked to your stomach and gut. _(oh jeez, just reading the thread, looks like everybody have been pointing this out already!)_ I don't know the jargons and I don't know the specifics, but one of the first things you should take care of if you have anxieties and/or depression is your stomach and gut. A healthy stomach and gut may dissipate your anxieties and depression. With that being said, wtf haven't I done this already?! I'm sure my guts are all kinds of effed up!

Here's the study: http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/changing-gut-bacteria-through-245617


----------



## neillyneil

I agree 100%. I don't know or understand the scientific explanation behind this but I always knew that Probiotics can help with many things and it helped me as well with my social anxiety. A friend told me she orders her probiotics from www.priotichealth.com so I decided to give it a try. This one says it has 14 unique strains. I also heard that drinking cold pressed apple carrot juice can help with mental anxiety.


----------



## introvert33

I was reading about this topic today. My impression was that we now know there is a connection between your microbiom and your health, and specifically your intestinal Flora and mental health. The specifics of how to balance your gut isn't known yet, in part because of all the variables and the multiple ways of being balanced, or not one perfect make up for everyone. Let alone what strains for what ailment. But in general you can eat a high fiber, high vegetable diet, with fermented foods (prebiotics) to promote an environment for a diverse microbiom in your gut to help your health.


----------

